# Creative DDTS-100 Decoder...



## comabereni

I asked this question on the PC Source forum, but I guess it strays too far off the usual topics to get much attention. Hopefully I'll have better luck here...

 I'm trying to get a PC, a Sony DVP, a standard 32" CRT TV, and a home theater grouping of bookshelf/monitors to play nice together (all driven by Sonic Impact T-amps). As a solution to my PC/CRT/individually amped speaker challenge, I am considering purchasing the Creative DDTS-100 multi-source "receiver"/pre-amp/decoder.



















 This is a unique piece of hardware, at least at its price-point (i.e. a HT decoder/pre-amplifier with pass-throughs). It should permit me to do the following:

 1) plug my DVP video directly into the TV (best picture without upgrading TVs)
 2) plug my DVP audio into this decoder (uses amplified speakers and decodes the latest 5.1 to 7.1 HT modes, and more)
 3) plug my 2-channel mode AV710 stereo output into the breakout *pass-through*/ switchbox (so I won't degrade the nice sound I'm enjoying, at least not by much). 

 Creative's idea behind the switchbox was to permit gamers who already have a high-end surround soundcard to skip the device's duplicative decoding while permitting standard non-PC sources to access all the receiver/decoder's features. I'm thinking this pass-through capability would permit me to send my better-quality soundcard music through it (AV710, EMU, etc.) relatively unharmed, but would also permit me to connect the rest of my stuff (DVP, VCR, CDP, etc.) to my speakers while enjoying HT surround processing. 

 Pretty slick.

 So here are my main questions-- 

 1) I notice the DDTS-100 has 3 optical inputs. Would you consider plugging the optical out on the AV710 into this device so you had the option to choose between stereo mode and and the surround mode(s), or do you think this cheap $125 audio device would suck the life out of your otherwise decent sounding 2-channel soundcard??

 2) I suspect some of you wouldn't even trust whatever is in the breakout pass-through/switchbox, much less give this thing a chance to convert from optical digital. Is this just a bad idea overall? If necessary, I could probably take the switchbox apart and figure out how to wire a replacement using better quality wire and components (hmmm, sounds fun). Maybe an upgrade PSU would also be in order--I think it says 12V AC, but it is probably DC. This could be fun to tweak.

 This is for a home office/media/listening room and it's my 32" CRT TV keeping me from bringing both music and movies into the PC. The family room gets the big plasma TV this year. I'd buy an LCD projector and be done with it, but that will have to wait until at least next year. I hope this might prove a viable alternative until I do that. Whad do you think?

 Thanks,

 -coma

 P.S. Here are some more links describing what this thing can do:

http://www.creative.com/products/pro...6&product=9468 
http://gear.ign.com/articles/449/449...html?fromint=1 
http://www.tomshardware.com/consumer...120/index.html


----------



## Wodgy

I don't really see the point of this device, even in the scenario you describe, unless you have a very inexpensive DVD player that only has stereo analog outs. Most DVD players these days, even at the $120-150 price point, have multichannel analog outputs and built-in DD/DTS decoding.

 If you have such a player, all you really need is a stereo switchbox to also hook up your 2-channel AV710. You can pick up this kind of stereo switchbox at Radio Shack for next to nothing or build one yourself easily. (You only need to switch the front channels.)


----------



## ooheadsoo

Don't forget the remote control. Apparently it's a preamp.


----------



## Wodgy

I got the impression Comabereni was using powered computer speakers, not powered studio monitors, so presumably he already has a volume control. Granted, probably not with a remote.


----------



## ooheadsoo

he's using those sonic impact power amps with paradigm atoms.


----------



## Wodgy

I thought that rig was in the family room?


----------



## comabereni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* 
_I thought that rig was in the family room?_

 

This is for my home office/media/listening room (den). It's a smaller room of around 10 x 12 after taking into account the built-in bookcases, desk, etc. There's enough room for a wool rug and a couple papasan chairs to lounge on while enjoying some great jazz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm using a Panasonic XR50 in the family room.

 I'd love to DIY a nice pair of monitors and a high-end sub for my home office next year after the remodeling dust settles and my wallet recovers a little, but those Triangle Titus 202's are looking mighty tasty... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -coma


----------



## comabereni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wodgy* 
_I don't really see the point of this device, even in the scenario you describe, unless you have a very inexpensive DVD player that only has stereo analog outs. Most DVD players these days, even at the $120-150 price point, have multichannel analog outputs and built-in DD/DTS decoding.

 If you have such a player, all you really need is a stereo switchbox to also hook up your 2-channel AV710. You can pick up this kind of stereo switchbox at Radio Shack for next to nothing or build one yourself easily. (You only need to switch the front channels.)_

 

My DVD player is a few years old now. I should probably look at what else is out there and maybe try to include CD playback performance as part of my criteria as I search. The idea of switching just the front channels sounds simple and elegant, though I don't get those groovy/funky music surround modes that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Since I'm buying a Panasonic receiver for family room HT, it would make sense to try that out in the home office for a few days and compare it against my T-amp to see which sounds better for music.

 It's just amazing how many options are out there for audio and video entertainment now. I haven't done much with this for the past decade--been too busy working and raising a young family.

 -coma


----------



## ooheadsoo

Quote:


 though I don't get those groovy/funky music surround modes that way . 
 

New dvd players have discrete analog outputs for every channel, meaning if you snag a 7.1 dts capable dvd player, it will actually have 8 rca jacks on the back for discrete output to your preamp/poweramp. So Wodgy's switch for the fronts would work, but it wouldn't be nice to have the computer running the front channels while the dvd player is playing a surround sound movie. And no volume control solution in this scenario for the dvd player.


----------



## comabereni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_New dvd players have discrete analog outputs for every channel, meaning if you snag a 7.1 dts capable dvd player, it will actually have 8 rca jacks on the back for discrete output to your preamp/poweramp. So Wodgy's switch for the fronts would work, but it wouldn't be nice to have the computer running the front channels while the dvd player is playing a surround sound movie. And no volume control solution in this scenario for the dvd player._

 

So no DVD players with discrete outputs that also include a volume control on a separate DVD remote? I guess that's asking a lot out of a DVD player.

 Just for fun, here's the hub of the office/media/listening area I am describing. It's obviously still under construction--almost ready for tile and paint. The television will sit above the desk area, PC and three monitors below that. I've run six on two levels in the past--helps with the analysis part of my consulting work, and is also just a lot of fun, but its hard to see the upper three, so I'm cutting back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe five on one level later...














 The wire in the cabinet to the right of the desk is where ~1/2-mile of Cat5 terminates for the home PC network and headphone network (more on that later--let's just say I've got 8 Dynahi's to build... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), as well as speaker wire for both this office music/HT and the family room HT that sits adjacent to this room. Pretty much my entire home looks like this right now--I'm looking forward to being done.

 -coma


----------

